# Nebraska Bill Requires TNCs To Provide Gap Insurance Coverage



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Nebraska TNC Bill LB 629
Sponsor Sen Heath Mello
@heathmello on Twitter
http://openstates.org/ne/bills/104/LB629/#billtext

*Gap Insurance Requirements*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Nebraska senator pushes for legalization of Uber, Lyft*
By Benjamin A. Schoenkin
( @bschoenkin on Twitter )

http://www.dailynebraskan.com/news/...cle_e61ee084-cde6-11e4-bb9a-5fbc232dc87d.html


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*New Law Needed For Uber, Lyft*

*http://m.journalstar.com/news/opini...5b5e-a084-5f9b3a21f47d.html?mobile_touch=true*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There's been some good coverage of Drivers issues in Nebraska.

*Uber, Lyft still operate as legal questions remain and drivers face lower earnings*
By @OWHepley on Twitter
http://m.omaha.com/money/uber-lyft-...111-63fa-5b0a-923b-e0749b0a0202.html?mode=jqm


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Ride-sharing Bill Moves Forward*
*http://m.columbustelegram.com/news/...5c31-a8d6-50091723901c.html?mobile_touch=true
*
newsboy559 Banking Industry seems to be speaking up to require Primary Gap Insurance coverage.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Ride-sharing Bill Moves Forward
> http://m.columbustelegram.com/news/...5c31-a8d6-50091723901c.html?mobile_touch=true
> *
> newsboy559 Banking Industry seems to be speaking up to require Primary Gap Insurance coverage.


But I wonder if Uber attempted to quietly craft the Nebraska law themselves like they did in Kansas, and then find a legislator to attach it as an amendment to an entirely unrelated bill?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> But I wonder if Uber attempted to quietly craft the Nebraska law themselves like they did in Kansas


I don't think so, since Nebraska law contained primary gap insurance requirement when it was introduced.


----------

